# Help Setting Up Wifi

## bendurham441

Hello there,

I have been able to get wired networking to work on my machine, but I have struggled a little bit with wifi. I think that I don't have all the kernel modules loaded that I need, but I can't seem to find the right one. Oddly, the wireless interface doesn't show up in ip link. Here is the relevant output of lspci:

```

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

```

How would I go about loading the correct kernel modules in order to make this interface visible to ip link and ifconfig? Thank you in advance!

EDIT: I may have found out how to do so. I will report back soon with results.

----------

## fcl

You probably just need the firmware for the card.

```
emerge -a sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

edit: dmesg output would help

----------

